# Minwax Spar urethane oil base



## randrohe (Jan 6, 2009)

Howdy,
I am in northeast PA and the temps. are rapidly falling.
What is the lowest temp I can apply this to a exterior porch ceiling? the back of the can nor the website offer any minimum temp recommendation..
Trying to fit this in tomorrow as the temp will be about 52 degrees..prompt responses earn you a beer....
Thanks in advance..
Randy Rohe
Brothers" Painting


----------



## briancreary (Feb 10, 2010)

*no temp?*

There should be some info on application...weird:blink:

52 should be good, and if you're really worried you could always plastic in the porch (done that before). Trying to get those last dollars before the holiday's huh? :laughing:


----------



## cork-guy (May 1, 2010)

randrohe said:


> Howdy,
> I am in northeast PA and the temps. are rapidly falling.
> What is the lowest temp I can apply this to a exterior porch ceiling? the back of the can nor the website offer any minimum temp recommendation..
> Trying to fit this in tomorrow as the temp will be about 52 degrees..prompt responses earn you a beer....
> ...


I would imagine above freezing would be proper; since it's oil based that might not even be an issue. You should be fine with the current tempature. :shutup:


----------



## randrohe (Jan 6, 2009)

good news, good news..Thanks a bunch


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Not gonna dry very fast, that's for sure.


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

I agree with the other posters that it should be OK down to freezing. One tip that should help it dry a little faster is to thin it a little with a slightly "hotter" solvent, like Varnish Makers' and Painters'.


----------



## SalG (Dec 23, 2010)

Japan Drier will help speed up the slow cure at those temps, but go easy with it, it doesn't take much to make a big difference . . .

Oh shoot, probably too late with this information to help you . . . but maybe someone in the future will benefit . . .


----------



## randrohe (Jan 6, 2009)

I ended up having a couple of 45 degree days in a row. Although that temp only held for a few hours in the afternoon..
I was a bit leery, but it dried fine..
thanks for everyone's input
Rand


----------



## SalG (Dec 23, 2010)

That's good to hear. Glad it worked out for you. :clap:



randrohe said:


> I ended up having a couple of 45 degree days in a row. Although that temp only held for a few hours in the afternoon..
> I was a bit leery, but it dried fine..
> thanks for everyone's input
> Rand


----------

